

Looking for Javascript work experience in Sydney - capex

HN'ers,<p>I am from Sydney, Australia and looking for work experience in Javascript.<p>What I can bring:<p>1. A lot of enthusiasm.
2. HTML, CSS.
3. Photoshop &#38; other Adobe software (I am not an expert but I can design somewhat).
4. Previous work: http://design99.com.au<p>I am ready to invest 5 days a week into this learning, and I am not looking for a salary. Just looking for someone who can really mentor me.
======
gruseom
You should edit your subject line to make it clearer what you're asking for -
and what you're offering. It's unusual enough that someone may take you up on
it.

~~~
capex
Subject changed, thanks for the input. I know it's not going to be easy to
find work experience like this, but my hopes are up.

------
ig1
You're probably better off asking around at local startup events.

